# How long does HCG take to get out your system?



## hayley352

so i had IUI on friday, i am gonna try my best not to test but i was just wondering for those who've had the HCG shot, hoe long did it take to get out of your system?


----------



## silarose28

Hiya

It will depend on how much they gave you. I think I had the 10,000 shot and it took about 9-10 days to get out of my system. They say 1 day for every 1000. xxx


----------



## hayley352

i had 5000 and i did it wednesday night so it should be out by tomorrow?


----------



## silarose28

Probably - but I think doctors would tell you to wait a little longer just to be sure. With the 10000 shot they tell you to wait 2 weeks before testing to make sure the shot is completely out of your system. xxxxxx


----------



## CurlySue

I think it would take a lot longer if you only had the shot on Wednesday. It's only Sunday now. I recall mine took about 10 days to be completely out of my system and I had the 5000mg. I was still getting positives up until that tenth day. It halves every day. So 5000 would be 2500 on Thursday, for you. 1250 on Friday, 625 yesterday so, really, it would still be way over 300 even today. They say 10 days is about average for the 5000mg.


----------



## brooklyn1

sorry to charge into this thread with a slightly different question, but I'm wondering if anyone has had side effects from the HCG shot that last or start 9 or 10 days after taking the shot? This is my second month with an ovidrel shot, and both months I get really sore bbs and bloating around 9 days after ovulation- I thought it was a sign af is on the way, but I'm starting to think it's related to the HCG. Anyone else get this?


----------



## Millnsy

brooklyn1 said:


> sorry to charge into this thread with a slightly different question, but I'm wondering if anyone has had side effects from the HCG shot that last or start 9 or 10 days after taking the shot? This is my second month with an ovidrel shot, and both months I get really sore bbs and bloating around 9 days after ovulation- I thought it was a sign af is on the way, but I'm starting to think it's related to the HCG. Anyone else get this?

I think you may be right. I had ovitrelle with all 6 rounds of clomid and with both IUIs and I had very sore boobs and period pains from about 10 days after the shot. In general the symptoms of my periods were much worse on all the treatments I had although they weren't any heavier. Oh the joys of pumping drugs into your body!


----------



## Millnsy

hayley352 said:


> so i had IUI on friday, I am gonna try my best not to test but i was just wondering for those who've had the HCG shot, hoe long did it take to get out of your system?

The round of IUI that I got my BFP, I was told to wait until 7 days after AF was due until the HCG was out of my system. I ignored that and tested 10 days after the treatment and got the faintest of very very faint lines. I put this down to the HCG and convinced myself I wasn't pregnant but then 4 days after AF was due and got the BFP.


----------



## hayley352

thanks, i might test tomorrow to see how strong the line is still.....or if i can im gonna hold out


----------



## BizyBee

I tested every other day after the shot and watched my lines get lighter. My Dr. said it can take up to 12 days or so. It's more more likely to be 7-10. I hope your lines never go away! FX. xx


----------



## MrsJD

Thinking of you honey and hopefully, they won't go away :hugs:

X


----------



## hayley352

so i did a test today 6 days after iui and i had a very very faint line so im guessing it has nearly gone???


----------



## CurlySue

Should be gone by Saturday...then anything after that would be accurate.


----------



## hayley352

so did another one today and no line at all....i hope it comes back :-(


----------



## BizyBee

I hope so too! FX...


----------



## hayley352

bizybee.....i tested today and got a faint line but im doubting myself over whetehr the line had gone 2 days ago........i thinkits still the hcg


----------



## hayley352

Millnsy said:


> hayley352 said:
> 
> 
> so i had IUI on friday, I am gonna try my best not to test but i was just wondering for those who've had the HCG shot, hoe long did it take to get out of your system?
> 
> The round of IUI that I got my BFP, I was told to wait until 7 days after AF was due until the HCG was out of my system. I ignored that and tested 10 days after the treatment and got the faintest of very very faint lines. I put this down to the HCG and convinced myself I wasn't pregnant but then 4 days after AF was due and got the BFP.Click to expand...

im 11 days passed hcg and got a faint line today :shrug: dont know what to think


----------

